# Best TV Series ever made.



## M444KNG

What’s your thoughts on the best TV series ever made?

For me it has to be the Sopranos


----------



## AnthonyUK

Easily Game of Thrones. Almost an all British cast too.


----------



## matty.13

Only fools and horses


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl

Soprano's for me. Can easily watch 3-4 seasons in a row. I love Frasier as well. If we're talking animated, it must be Family guy.


----------



## Brian1612

Nothing comes close to GOT.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dazbrookespuma

Bands of brothers for me, also enjoyed breaking bad.
Its just something I can rewatch again and again.


----------



## ianrobbo1

Being an "old git" I must admit to enjoying "The Sweeny" many youngsters won't have even heard of Jack Regan or Ds George Carter. Well worth a look on youtube. :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02

Opposite ends of the scale but, 
Only fools and horses and Peaky Blinders..


And I hold my hands up to never seeing an episode of G.O.T


----------



## Soul boy 68

Starsky and Hutch, who remembers them ?


----------



## M444KNG

I also have to admit I gave up with GOT after series 3. Although House of Cards and Peaky blinders are good


----------



## oneflewover

The Wire, Babylon 5, Battlestar Gallactica, Boardwalk Empire, first series of True Detective.


----------



## Mac-

Fawlty Towers, Only Fools and Horses, B5, never watched an episode of GoT. Breaking bad was garbage too.


----------



## macc70

Another vote for Sopranos. Addictive to watch.


----------



## mattr8700

dazbrookespuma said:


> Band of brothers for me


Excellent choice, that show was absolutely fantastic. Only 10 episodes too.


----------



## Gadgeteer

Star Trek


----------



## thetangoman

Banana Splits


----------



## muzzer

Going old school here

The Water Margin


----------



## pxr5

Breaking Bad
The Leftovers


----------



## andy665

Our Friends in the North - launched the careers of Daniel Craig, Mark Strong, Christopher Eccleston and Gina McKee

Set in the years 1964-1995 it was and still is a brilliant series


----------



## beatty599

Has to be Only Fools and Horses or Father Ted. If there's no rerun's on TV of it year's after they finished filming, they're not a contender. Friends, House, Frasier and Always Sunny in Philadelphia are also up there. 

Animated wise has to be The Simpsons or South Park. Credit to Family Guy as well.


----------



## Mcpx

Game of Thrones has been gripping but I think the final season is disappointing a lot of people because they are not getting the answers they wanted, which is par for the course with the show. 

Band of Brothers is always re-watchable and always emotional. The follow up Pacific is dire and I’ve never made it past the second episode. 

The first 2/3 seasons of the Battlestar Galactica reboot are absolutely superb, not just from a sci-fi geek perspective but also because they are brilliantly acted, directed and written, wonderful character development and real edge of your seat tension building. Unfortunately another victim of the writers strike and kind of went off the boil a little later but ended very strongly. 

Enjoyed The Good Place but it should’ve finished a season ago and they’re not done yet. Santa Clarita Diet is a good hoot too but too long between episodes.


----------



## mar00

halt and catch fire, Mr robot, man in the high castle,


----------



## Sicskate

Lost... 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto

In recent times it was The Bodyguard, thought it was excellent.


----------



## BillyT

My favourite Sam Beckett Quantum leap


----------



## Bug Sponge

Gomorrah is my fave at the moment. Enjoyed The Bridge too.


----------



## Alfieharley1

My List  More of what I stuck with which means it must be good 

GOT
Peaky Blinders
Vikings
Night manager
Empire

Carnt remember any others


----------



## LostVulpine

Probably my all time favourite has to be 24, was a real shake up to the TV series world.


----------



## tosh

oneflewover said:


> The Wire, Babylon 5, Battlestar Gallactica, Boardwalk Empire, first series of True Detective.


That is basically my list and I would add 
Homicide, Life on the street.

Edit: Westworld was pretty good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shiny

Best is pretty hard one to call for me. Really enjoyed Luther. Sherlock with Benylin Cumberlandsausage was really good too. 

I wanted to hate GOT but have become addicted. Loving the finale but it is drawn out and unnecessary in places, and there were a few earlier episodes which felt like they were full of fillers. 

Still yet to see Ash Vs the Evil Dead, that's supposed to be awesome. 

Does anyone watch the Orville? I'm loving it, it's 100% Star Trek but 50% Family Guy, and that defies basic maths! 

Ooh, then there's the IT Crowd. 

Actually the best has to be Garth Marenghi's Darkplace


----------



## Darlofan

Auf Weidersehn Pet, Dukes of Hazard, Airwolf, Knightrider etc etc. Guess which decade I was in my youth? 😂


----------



## Cookies

Darlofan said:


> Auf Weidersehn Pet, Dukes of Hazard, Airwolf, Knightrider etc etc. Guess which decade I was in my youth?


^^^^ this for me too.

Although more recently, I'll add The Wire (brilliant), Breaking Bad and Billions.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

Darlofan said:


> Auf Weidersehn Pet, Dukes of Hazard, Airwolf, Knightrider etc etc. Guess which decade I was in my youth? 😂


Lol, Chips, Starsky & Hutch, the Professionals, Space 1999, The New Avengers, Hammer House of Horror (two faces of evil was the scariest thing ever)...


----------



## Stoner

IMO, Only Fools was the best comedy of all time and still holds its own against modern stuff.

From the 80's, I thought Chancer (Clive Owen) was very clever and innovative compared to the stuff the U.S were sending over (Starsky & Hutch etc.)

Today's "box set" culture means almost every show can qualify as a series. Some classics have to be Breaking Bad, Peaky Blinders and The Wire. Comedy wise, The Big Bang Theory and Young Sheldon are brilliant. :thumb:


----------



## tosh

Talking of Clive Owen; what about The Knick?
Also, Ian McShane in Deadwood was awesome.


----------



## GP Punto

I am surprised that no one has mentionned The Bachelor


----------



## Mcpx

GP Punto said:


> I am surprised that no one has mentionned The Bachelor


Or Jeremy Kyle! :tumbleweed:


----------



## DLGWRX02

Mcpx said:


> Or Jeremy Kyle! :tumbleweed:


Ah Jeremy, R.I.P:wave:


----------



## Darlofan

Shiny said:


> Lol, Chips, Starsky & Hutch, the Professionals, Space 1999, The New Avengers, Hammer House of Horror (two faces of evil was the scariest thing ever)...


Chips I forgot about, A Team as well.

Recently, Prison Break was good.


----------



## ffrs1444

Breaking Bad


----------



## tosh

Cookies said:


> ^^^^ this for me too.
> 
> Although more recently, I'll add The Wire (brilliant), Breaking Bad and Billions.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ah, Billions... of course.


----------



## mattr8700

Mcpx said:


> Band of Brothers is always re-watchable and always emotional. The follow up Pacific is dire and I've never made it past the second episode.
> 
> Enjoyed The Good Place but it should've finished a season ago and they're not done yet. Santa Clarita Diet is a good hoot too but too long between episodes.


I really struggled with Pacific too. I didn't make it onto the second episode. I guess I connected more with BOB because when it was 1st released in the autumn of 2001 we were studying WW2 in school and went on a trip to various locations through northern France and Belgium where it happened.

Santa Clarita Diet has been cancelled unfortunately, so there'll be no season 4


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

The Simpsons


----------



## t1mmy

I really enjoyed Friday Night Lights


----------



## t1mmy

When 24 first came out that was a game changer too


----------



## macc70

macc70 said:


> Another vote for Sopranos. Addictive to watch.


EDIT Just got my hands on Boardwalk Empire box set. Will give me something to pass the time at work :thumb: Also Stephen Graham is one of the best actors we have at the moment. (except for Jim Broadbent of course)


----------



## Andpopse

Sons of Anarchy, brilliant


----------



## Bug Sponge

Gomorrah is the best at the moment.


----------



## shycho

The Simpsons is a good shout. 
But Scrubs for me, nothing was or is funnier.


----------



## Stoner

shycho said:


> The Simpsons is a good shout.
> But Scrubs for me, nothing was or is funnier.


Scrubs - I forgot about that, but what a great show. And Modern Family also great :thumb:


----------



## mattr8700

shycho said:


> But Scrubs for me, nothing was or is funnier.


So long as you ignore that awful season 9 interns version. The final episode of season 8 brought a tear to my eye when it aired.


----------



## LeeH

Anybody watching The Handmaids Tale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Breaking bad, inbetweeners, the office 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

